# The 21year old lodger!! (slightly rude)



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

A couple take on an 21 year old girl as a lodger.

She asked if she could have a bath but the woman of the house told her they didn't have a bathroom but she could use a tin bath in front of the fire.

"Mondays the best night, when my husband goes out to darts", she said, so the girl agreed to have a bath the following Monday.

After her husband had gone to the pub for his darts match, the woman filled the bath and watched as the girl got undressed.

She was surprised to see that the lass didn't have any pubic hair and told her husband when he came home.

He didn't believe her so she said, "Next week I'll leave a gap in the curtains so that you can see for yourself".

The following Monday, while the girl again got undressed, the wife asked, "Do you shave?"

"No", replied the girl. "I've just never grown any hairs down there. Do you have hairs?"

"Oh yes", said the woman and she showed off her great, hairy muff.

When the husband got back in she asked, "Did you see it?"

"Yes", he said. "But why the hell did you have to show her yours?"

"Why not?" she said. "You've seen it all before."

"I have", he said, "but the darts team hadn't"!


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

:twisted:


----------



## claypigeon (May 9, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## Groper (May 17, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

:lol: 

Jock.


----------



## tinkering (Dec 8, 2007)

*jokes*

A good emuff story :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

8O


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

We had a lodger like that once.......


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

I wish we did :wink: :wink: 8) 8) 8) 

Johnny F


----------

